
How It All Began - runesoerensen
https://www.magicleap.com/stories/blog/adventure
======
ColinWright
Submission of direct link to YouTube video here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15411754](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15411754)

My comment[0] copied from there:

From Wikipedia[1]:

Magic Leap ...

    
    
      ... working on a head-mounted virtual retinal
      display which superimposes 3D computer-generated
      imagery over real world objects, by projecting a
      digital light field into the user's eye
    
      ... raised $1.4 billion from a list of investors
      including Google and China's Alibaba Group.
    
      ... estimated ... worth $4.5 billion.
    
      ... has not released a product to the market.
    
    

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15412190](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15412190)

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_Leap](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_Leap)

------
yohann305
another teaser that not teasing at all... was

